# Chaos Manor



## jsp77 (Jan 1, 2017)

There is not much to be found abuot this old Manor house, other than it was a family home and business, the owner apparently went bankrupt 5 times and thought it would be a good place to use as a party house. Judging by the amount of knackered music bits and bobs laying arround i bet they had some very good parties.

Visited with Rubex on a cold, damp and misty morning.

*on with the photos*


1


2


3


4


5


6


7


8


9


10


11


12


13


14


15


16


17


18


19


20


21


22


23


24


25

*thanks for looking*


Wishing you all a happy new year and stay safe


----------



## smiler (Jan 1, 2017)

Liked the shots of the dodgy stairs, must have bin a grand place once, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Gromr (Jan 2, 2017)

What an incredible place, has a surreal feel to it. I like the drum kit, could have a nice jam session there.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 2, 2017)

Fantastic stuff. Particularly liked the staircase shots. Top job...


----------



## lucan (Jan 2, 2017)

the owner jeremy was still living in the house even in the state its in now when he was having rave partys he just put tape across some of the doors as parts of the house were unsafe then , here is a short video  (not mine ) this is the night of the last party and when most of the damage happend 
shortly after the lead was nicked from the roof causing the staircase to collapse , the grand piano at the bottom of the stairs will probably get flatend when the next bit falls on it ,
the middle section inbetween the upper floors also holds a secret if you can find the way into it


----------



## LadyPandora (Jan 2, 2017)

Rave party's? Haha, that is amazing.


----------



## SlimJim (Jan 2, 2017)

Trying to figure out whether he was indifferent or just trying to go out in a final blaze of glory before the place collapsed?


----------



## pizzapie (Jan 2, 2017)

amazing i wonder how he came to own such a place ? haha id like a rave there back in the day though


----------



## Wrench (Jan 2, 2017)

Nice work.
Loving the staircase shots.


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 3, 2017)

smiler said:


> Liked the shots of the dodgy stairs, must have bin a grand place once, Nicely Done, Thanks



cheers Smiler, they were my favorite part, would have looked very splended in its day



HughieD said:


> Fantastic stuff. Particularly liked the staircase shots. Top job...



Thanks Hughie



Tbolt said:


> Nice work.
> Loving the staircase shots.



By far the best part, cheers Tbolt


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for putting the vid on, looks to be one hell of a send off. Not sure how long the stairs will last. Cheers Lucan


----------



## Rubex (Jan 3, 2017)

This place really is chaos! I really enjoyed the few hours we spent here


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 6, 2017)

Haha what a report, love the naughty DnB rave!

Nice shots mate, must have been interesting getting upstairs!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 7, 2017)

pizzapie said:


> amazing i wonder how he came to own such a place ?



In the late '50's and early '60's, places like this were dead cheap to buy - Use by the military in two World Wars had left some of them in very bad shape. Some of the more derelict ones; at the time the Ministry took over the grounds for training purposes, were completely stripped over time of all wood work and wooden items as this was used for heat and cooking purposes by the troops. In 1964 myself, two mates and their wives were seriously looking at three old country houses up the old A1 from Doncaster. It was not the cost of the property and required land or the cost of conversion (we could do the work ourselves) that was the damper, it was the provision of services. In all three cases the wells and ground water were contaminated and the costs and legalities involved in getting access to water and power were more than we could afford. Neither could anybody else at the time and now all that remains of them is the stables/outbuildings etc, because in all three cases these have been extended and modified into high class offices and a few dwellings. The large country houses associated with these estates have long since fallen down or been demolished.

It is also worth remembering that the sons, grandsons etc of the original builders of many of these great houses had perished on the battle fields of WW1 and WW2. Thus Death Duties imposed by subsequent Governments were a very important factor in why many of these places were sold off after WW1 and WW2. Quite a kick in the teeth really, one's children die defending their Country and when you die the Treasury grabs most of your remaining wealth in Death Duties! Give what excess you have away whilst you can still see your children and grandchildren enjoying the fruits of your labour, not to the bloody Government.


----------



## Potter (Jan 7, 2017)

That looks great in the fog. Here's hoping somebody does something with it. Love that music.


----------



## Brewtal (Jan 7, 2017)

Great report and pics. I know it wasn't your vid but the DnB was a bit too tame for my liking. Still, a hell of a send off! Lovely pics as always, I do like your style.


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 8, 2017)

Rubex said:


> This place really is chaos! I really enjoyed the few hours we spent here



I'm glad you enjoyed it Rubex, was a fun day




J_a_t_33 said:


> Haha what a report, love the naughty DnB rave!
> 
> Nice shots mate, must have been interesting getting upstairs!



Thanks, yes does look like they new how to have some fun, the staire are something else lol




Potter said:


> That looks great in the fog. Here's hoping somebody does something with it. Love that music.



Cheers Potter, yes the for has given it a spooky feel, not sure what its destiny will be, hopefully it will get restored.




Brewtal said:


> Great report and pics. I know it wasn't your vid but the DnB was a bit too tame for my liking. Still, a hell of a send off! Lovely pics as always, I do like your style.



Thanks Brewtal, glad you liked it


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks for the comment Dirus_Strictus, i always enjoy your comments as you have a welth of knolwedge and always very informative.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks jsp77. Being born in '43 put me at an advantage when as a 10/11 year old I travelled around the country with Dad (who was a commercial traveller) during school holidays. By this time the bombed city centres had been properly cleaned up - plenty of bombed buildings left standing, but no streets blocked off. So you could wander the streets and have a good look see. From this developed an interest in modern history and from Dad's Army and RAF friends an interest in Shooting, Photo Recon and learning about all the Concrete Structures we could play in when we visited any coastal area. In those days, people did talk about their war time experiences when they were amongst friends and acquaintances who had gone through the same, it was their common bond - the secret was to listen and remember. Some years back I was strolling around RAF Wickenby deep in thought - (As I have mentioned before my wife's would be Uncle took off from here on the 30th mission of their 'Tour' with 12 Sqd, only to go MIA. Four days before that they had written off a fully fuelled and bombed Lanc when it ground looped during an aborted take off to to multiple engine failure.) and I met a young woman who was doing a college project on RAF bombing campaigns and airfields. She was very anti bombing and could not understand how a relative of hers, who survived the war, could have been a radio operator flying from Wickenby. When I explained what he and his six friends must have gone through to complete those 30 missions and perhaps a number of aborted ones also, she was very silent and just said 'I never realised'. We remain good friends to this day. It is so easy to look things up today, but one cannot beat first hand experience and people of my generation heard many war time 'experiences', especially in my case about big houses and estates being visited by relatives doing training etc, first hand - if one listened! I did, I was a nosey little bugger and thus developed a lifelong interest in all types of buildings, fortifications and such like, which due to this wonderful Forum sometimes I can sometimes pass on to others.


----------



## Scattergun (Jan 10, 2017)

I liked that. Some nice shots there, well lit.


----------



## Pink (Friday at 2:29 PM)

lucan said:


> the owner jeremy was still living in the house even in the state its in now when he was having rave partys he just put tape across some of the doors as parts of the house were unsafe then , here is a short video  (not mine ) this is the night of the last party and when most of the damage happend
> shortly after the lead was nicked from the roof causing the staircase to collapse , the grand piano at the bottom of the stairs will probably get flatend when the next bit falls on it ,
> the middle section inbetween the upper floors also holds a secret if you can find the way into it



Hi! Jeremy didn’t own the house, his parents did and when his father died his mum didn’t want him to inherit the house, so instead he squatted there, held parties and trashed it. I live VERY close by and can confirm that the new owners do have plans. Such a shame that it’s in the state it is though, I imagine it was once very beautiful.


----------

